

GPUs are the Future of Scientific Distributed Computing - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2008/08/17/graphics-processing-units-gpus-the-future-of-scientific-distributed-computing/

======
jlouis
Anyone knows how much heat a GPU nowadays produces compared to a general
purpose CPU or a Cell-BE? My guess is that if you measure FLOPS/Energy then
the field is a little different.

~~~
wmf
The GPU is higher power but much higher performance and thus more power-
efficient.

